# CiSPI 310-97 and 301-00



## plumberinmiami (Mar 5, 2014)

Does any one have CISPI standard 310-97, 301-97 and 301-00?
If you do, I would really appreciate a copy.
Thanks so much.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Who r you.... How bout an intro
Before asking questions? Go to intro section...


----------



## plumberinmiami (Mar 5, 2014)

Just made the introduction.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Have you checked with your supplier or a manufacturer's rep to see if they can help you ?


----------

